# How to clean Gaggia Classic for general maintenance



## frank

Hey guys and gals! New member from the US. Just a question for a guy that just bought a Gaggia Classic. What do you recommend for maintenance cleaning and with what? I know this sounds basic but when I searched this site there was nothing I found on basic cleaning. How often should the machine be cleaned and with what? This site and it's discusssions is great. Thanks from across the pond. Frank


----------



## Glenn

Welcome Frank

For trouble free coffee enjoyment for many years there are really only 2 things you need to do

Descale

and

Backflush

I use a Brita Water Filter before filling the tank as well. The current machine I am using is 6 years old and still working like the day it was new.

The only modifications have been a Rancilio Steam Wand (better control when steaming) and new baskets for the portafilter.


----------



## Osh

Glenn, in your write-up for backflushing there's no mention of making an espresso and discarding it, after the backflush, as some of the cleaning product manufacturers recommend.

Is this not necessary?


----------



## Glenn

Good point.

The purpose of that is to flush any chemical residue that remains.

I'll update, but if you have backflushed with sufficient fresh water afterwards then I cannot see how that helps.


----------



## Osh

I suppose you're right, but I like to think that the pressure caused by brewing an espresso will do a thorough cleaning job.


----------



## frank

Glenn said:


> Welcome Frank
> 
> For trouble free coffee enjoyment for many years there are really only 2 things you need to do
> 
> Descale
> 
> and
> 
> Backflush
> 
> I use a Brita Water Filter before filling the tank as well. The current machine I am using is 6 years old and still working like the day it was new.
> 
> The only modifications have been a Rancilio Steam Wand (better control when steaming) and new baskets for the portafilter.


Dumb question:do you fashion the backflushing disc or but one? I don't want to take any chances messing up my new machine. Thanks.


----------



## Osh

You could easily make your own (it's a flat piece of rubber) but they cost pennies to buy - I've seen them for £1.65.


----------



## ChiarasDad

frank, for descaling I really like Durgol - it's hard to get over here in the UK but you can find it fairly readily (by mail at least) in the US. Works a treat and is very fast.

While I would not contradict Glenn, who knows a great deal more about these things than I, I do some additional maintenance to my Classic over and above what he says.

At least once a week I take the basket out of the portafilter and scrub both the basket and the inside of the portafilter. (The basket can go in the dishwasher. The portafilter cannot.)

About once a month I take off the shower screen (just takes a short Phillips screwdriver), and the heavy holding plate above it (takes a 5mm hex key). I scrub both of those, and the space above the holding plate. The shower screen, holding plate and portafilter all go into a bowl of hot water with a little Caffiza (or whatever you're using for backflushing) for a few minutes as well, then get thoroughly rinsed clean before being reassembled.

Even when I'm backflushing regularly, this routine gets out a bit of guck that backflushing seems to miss. But if the experts say you don't have to do it, then I'm pretty sure you don't have to do it.


----------

